# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Φυτά στο κλουβί καρδερίνας.

## yannis37

έχω διαβάσει ότι στις καρδερίνες αρέσουν τα φυτά μεσα στο κλουβί τους για τους αρεσει να κρύβονται αλλά και γυρω γυρω στην φωλιά τους.
τι πρασινάδα όμως μπορεις να βάλεις στο κλουβί? δεν θα ξεραθεί? μηπως εννοούν ακομα και πλαστικά φυτά?

οι εκτροφεις ας απαντήσουν να ξέρουμε.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Μιλας για κλασσικο κλουβακι φανταζομαι....Γιατι εγω εχω δει κλουβες οσο ενα δωματιο και εννοειται πως μεσα εχουν φυσικα φυτα

----------


## jk21

οι εκτροφεις χρησιμοποιουν στην πλειοψηφια τους πλαστικα για να μην ξεραινονται απο οτι ξερω .οσοι εχουν μεγαλους χωρους εχουν και φυσικα .για καλυψη τα πλαστικα ειναι οκ .ενα φυσικο φυτο  εστω για το χωρο της φωλιας  ειναι για μενα το ιδανικο .δεν ειναι μονο η αισθηση ασφαλειας αλλα και οι οσμες της φυσης που σιγουρα παιζουν ρολο θετικο σε πουλια που οι προγονοι τους 2-3 γενιες το πολυ (εκτος αν μιλαμε για πουλια εξωτερικου που και αυτο ειναι πολυ σχετικο .... )  ζουσανε στη φυση .υπαρχουν μικρα κυπαρροσοειδη  στα φυτωρια σε γλαστρακια  που χωρανε με το γλαστρακι στην κλουβα και μπορουν 2-3 να δημιουργησουν χωρο να βαλουμε αναμεσα τη φωλια .

----------


## mitsman

Εγω εχω κοψει απο χριστουγενιατικο δεντρο και εχω βαλει μεσα ψευτικα κλαδια και πανε και κοιμουνται μεσα εκει οι καρδερινες μου!!!! εχω βαλει και αγκαθια για να τρωνε και μια παει και κοιμαται πανω στο αγκαθι!! καποια στιγμη που θα αξιωθω θα σας βαλω φωτο!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

αυτες οι φωτο απο τις καρδερινες ολο ερχονται

----------


## Nick

Πάνε στο *****   έχει πλαστικά φυτά σε καλές τιμές.
Εγώ πάντως έχω πάντα γύρο από το κλουβί τους τέτοια φυτά(όχι μόνο σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγής)και νομίζω ότι νιώθουν πιο άνετα χωρίς να στρεσάρονται.

----------


## jk21

τοσο το καταστημα που ανεφερε ο Νικος  (και εχω επεξεργαστει βαζοντας αστερισκους ) που ειναι πολυκαταστημα με παιχνιδια     οσο και αλλα γνωστα μεγαλα πολυκαταστηματα εχουν απομιμησεις φυτων με τις περιπτωσεις των κισσων σε γιρλαντα ,





αλλα και απομιμησεις κωνοφορων  (ειδικα τωρα τα χριστουγεννα υπαρχουν παντου ) να ειναι οι πιο καταλληλες πιστευω για καλυψη .και οι γιρλαντες με το υλικο των χριστ δεντρων χρησιμοποιουνται (και με επιτυχια οπως λεει και δημητρης ) απλα εχω μια επιφυλαξη επειδη μαδιουνται ευκολα απο τυχον επιτηδειο πουλι και ισως καταποθουν κατα λαθος μικρα κομματια τους .

θα μπορουσαν να μπαινουν και φυσικα κλαδια ειδικα κωνοφορων 

πχ πευκο ,

κυπαρισοειδη οπως κεδρος (αρκευθος) http://www.gothassos.com/gr/arkeuthos.htm  ,  

leyland cypress  http://www.google.gr/search?pq=%CE%B...w=1280&bih=862 

αλλα και ελια  (αρκει να ειναι χωρις φαρμακα τα φυλλα γιατι την τσιμπανε )

για καλυτερη διατηρηση τους το κλαρι μπορει να καταληγει εκτος κλουβιου σε καποιο κουπακι στηριγμενο στα καγκελα οπου θα αλλαζουμε νερο στο οποιο θα ριχνουμε 1-2 σταγονες υγρο λιπασμα καθε λιγες μερες και ελαχιστη ασπιρινη 

εγω παντως εχω προμηθευτει σχεδον σαν και αυτα

----------


## mitsman

Εχω βαλει και κλαδια απο πευκο και ενω την ημερα τα προτιμουν... το βραδυ οχι!!!!

----------


## jk21

μια ακομη προταση μου για φυσικη καλυψη ειναι η χρηση γλαστρας μικρης πλαστικης, που περιεχει κισσο ο οποιος εχει την ιδιοτητα να πεφτει προς τα κατω και να απλωνεται οπως στη φωτο .ετσι μπορουμε να βαλουμε εξωτερικα τη γλαστρα πανω απο την κλουβα (ωστε να ποτιζετε ανετα οποτ θελουμε ) και το φυτο να πεφτει μπροστα απο τα καγκελα χωρις να μπορουν να το φτασουν τα πουλια και να το τσιμπανε .ειναι στη φυση του φυτου  ,καθως φευγει απο την γλαστρα κανει καμπυλοειδες σχημα και δεν πεφτει αποτομα ωστε τελικα δεν εφαπτεται στα καγκελα .βρηκα τετοιο φυτο σε πολυκαταστημα  στην τιμη των 3 ευρω (σχεδον να καλυπτει χωρο στα 2/3 απο αυτο της εικονας ).κλαδευοντας τις ακρες των κλαριων πετυχαινουμε συντομα να το πυκνωσουμε και αλλο

----------


## 11panos04

Πιστευετε πραγματικα οτι η ωραια οσμη των κυπαρισσιων,ελατων και αλλων βοηθά στο να φωλιασουνν τα πουλια;;;Πιστευετε γενικα οτι εχουν καλη οσμη;;;Προσωπικα θα ελεγα πως οχι,μετα τη γευση πιστευω,η οσμη ειναι η πλεον αδυναμη αισθηση.

Βαλτε πολυβιταμινες,πχ της ταφαρμ,στην ποτιστρα με νερο κ μυριστε 2 μερες μετα.Σιγουρα,δεν ειναι ο τι καλυτερο μυρισατε,κι ομως τα πουλια θα πιουν το νερο κανονικα.

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

μαλλον καποιες ερευνες εχουν αλλη αποψη ... 

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0716111421.htm

*<<  Birds Have A Good Sense Of Smell  >>*


http://news.uchicago.edu/article/201...heir-relatives

* << Smells may help birds identify their relatives >>*


εδω η μυρωδια καλειται μαλιστα να παιξει αντιθετο ρολο στην προσπαθεια για κατασκευη φωλιας 

http://www.ehow.com/how_6591848_stop...g-baskets.html

ΠΑΝΟ εδω δεν εχουμε να κανουμε με καναρινι που οτι του δωσουμε σε σχημα ημισφαριου το χτιζει (και αυτο καποιες φορες κανει το δυσκολο ) .τα πουλια που συζητουμε πριν 2-3 γενιες (για να μην πω και μια μονο ... ) ειχαν προγονους στη φυση .το περιβαλλον που ζουσαν και φωλιαζανε ηταν συγκεκριμενο . πευκα ,κυπαρρισια ,κεδροι ,ελιες  ,αμυγδαλιες κλπ  . Ολα αυτα τα φυτα περα απο οσμη δημιουργουν ενα τοπικο μικροπεριβαλλον με μια υγρασια -αυρα  που διαχεουν που ενα πλαστικο φυτο δεν μπορει να προσφερει σαν αναμνηση οχι μονο μυρωδιας αλλα και αισθησης .μονο καλυψης  .

ασε ενα κλαδι ελιας λεπτο χωρις φυλλα εστω μεσα σε κλουβα .αν δεις πως παιζουν και κρεμιουνται στην ακρη των κλαδιων ταλαντευομενα ,θα καταλαβεις τι λεω ...

* ως προς το νερο το παραδειγμα σου δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο .στη φυση για να καλυψουν το ενστικτο της αυτοσυντηρησης ,τα πουλια πινουν και βρωμονερα ... αλλα πινουν ! (γιαυτο και τα σκουληκακια που βγαζουν μετα ... )


* παντως αυτο τα πτηνα που περιγραφονται εδω στο πως επιλεγουν ή βρισκουν τη φωλια τους ,σιγουρα δεν συμφωνουν μαζι σου ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bird_nest

Some crepuscular petrels and prions are able to identify their own burrows within dense colonies *by smell.





*

----------


## geam

θα συμφωνήσω με τον Δημήτρη.... ο καλύτερος τρόπος κάλυψης – απόκρυψης, αλλά και σύνδεσης με την φύση είναι τα φυσικά φυτά…
από προσωπική εμπειρία σας αναφέρω πως μέσα στην κλούβα είχα βάλει τα λεγόμενα γκολντεν κρεστ, και τα λεϊλαντ, αλλά και μικρά δέντρα ελιάς σε γλάστρα, και μάλλον ήταν τρισευτυχισμένα…. Ο λόγος που τα απέσυρα ήταν πως ειδικά οι ελίτσες δεν άντεχαν παραπάνω από εβδομάδα αφού τις μαδούσαν…. 
Τα κυπαρίσσοειδή  τα έβγαλα από φόβο, μήπως κολλήσουν κάποια ασθένεια, αφού είχα διαβάσει,  πως χωρίς να είναι κανόνας ή συνηθισμένο, μπορεί το φύλλωμα τους να παρουσιάσουν κάποιο είδος μύκητα που τα ξεραίνει, και χρειάζονται προληπτικό ράντισμα. Επίσης είχα παρατηρήσει πως έπιναν νερό από το πιατάκι , και σκάλιζαν το χώμα ….
Έτσι κατέφυγα στη λύση της πλαστικής γιρλάντας με πάνινα φύλλά…

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ο μυκητας των κωνοφορων ειναι η φυτοφθορα  και δεν ειναι ζωονοσος .το πιατακι καλα ειναι να μην υπαρχει .ποτιζουμε σχετικα συχνα αλλα λιγο .τα κυπαρισσοειδη ειναι ευαισθητα στο πολυ νερο και ειδικα για κινδυνο αναπτυξης μυκητων .αν τρεξει και λιγο απο κατω δεν εγινε και τιποτα

----------


## geam

Φιλαράκι θα σου πω από φέτος… σκέφτομαι την φωλιά να την βάλω ανάμεσα στα φύλλα από golden crest ….

----------


## mitsman

> αυτες οι φωτο απο τις καρδερινες ολο ερχονται


Μια προχειρη μεχρι να βρω το καλωδιο να περασω απο την φωτογραφικη μου....


ειναι κομματι απο χριστουγεννιατικο δεντρο του γυρισα τα κλαδια προς τα επανω... και το κρεμασα απο την οροφη....


το αποτελεσμααα..........

----------


## geam

ρε μεγάλε όλο το βρίσκεις το καλώδιο....

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργακη εκτος του να εισαι συνεχως εκτος θεματος δεν μας δειχνεις τα δικα σου φυτα????

θα στα φτυσουμε.... μην φοβασαι!

----------


## geam



----------


## mitsman

Φτου φτου φτου καταρχην......


Τα φυτα εξωτερικα της κλουβας θεωρεις τους παρεχουν αυτο που θελουν????

----------


## yannis37

εδω δεν βλέπω καρδερινες αλλά καναρινια (εκτος αν δεν τα βλέπω επειδη ειναι μικρη η φώτο)......αλλά οχι, δεν μιλάμε για εξωτερικά φυτά. Μάλλον πλαστικη γιρλάντα χριστουγεννιατικη θα βάλω στο εσωτερικο και για την φωλιά θα τυλιξω κλαδια απο πλαστικο ελατο.

βάλτε καμια φωτο απο τα δικά σας εσωτερικά φυτά.... αντε να παιρνω ιδέες :Icon Smile:

----------


## jk21

στο πανω διαζωμα εχει τις καρδερινες .δυο φαινονται ξεκαθαρα ,μια πανω αριστερα μαλλον η ουρα της και ισως πισω απο τα πλαστικα φυτα να ειναι και αλλα πουλακια

----------


## PAIANAS

Ωραίο το gold crest και το πλέον ενδεδειγμένο ..Αλλά η κουτσουλιά που κατακάθεται στα φύλλα αναπόφευκτη,με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται .Προτιμήστε τα πλαστικά και ειδικότερα τα Χριστουγεννιάτικα .Μια χαρά κάνουν τη δουλειά τους και δίνουν παρόμοια αίσθηση με τη φυσική και στην κλούβα και στα πουλιά

----------


## jk21

Νικο στα πλαστικα η κουτσουλια δεν καθεται;  επισης αν εχεις χρησιμοποησει την γιρλαντα την χριστουγεννιατικη ,δεν τριβουν και δεν τα τσιμπουνε ετσι λεπτα που ειναι; 



πιστευω ο συνδιασμος πλαστικου με φυσικου ειναι το ιδανικο .για πλαστικο καλυψης οι περικοκλαδες σαν του γιωργουν ειναι οκ αλλα και αντιστοιχες φυσικες αν ειναι εξωτερικα .σαν υλικο φωλιας για μενα τα κυπαρεισοειδη ειναι κατι βασικο .η πραξη ισως με διαψευσει .σαν εσωτερικη διακοσμηση κλαδιων για να υπαρχει περιβαλλον και να παιζουν ειτε κλαδια ελιας εστω και ξερα ,ειτε κλωναρια απο ελια ή ευκαλυπτο για πατηθρες  στα οποια θα εχουν ενσωματωθει κλαρια ψευτικα αυτου του τυπου που υπαρχουν σε καποια χριστ δεντρα

----------


## jk21

*ας κανουμε ενα ...διαλλειμα* 
































*.....  και συνεχιζουμε ->

*

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Α, εσύ έχεις ζεσταθεί πολύ φίλε Δημήτρη!! χεχεχεχε

----------


## geam

> Φτου φτου φτου καταρχην......
> 
> 
> Τα φυτα εξωτερικα της κλουβας θεωρεις τους παρεχουν αυτο που θελουν????


την φωτό την έβαλα για να την ξαναδεί ο Μιτς...
σίγουρα σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι σαν ένα αληθινό δεντράκι, αλλά επειδή από πίσω από την γιρλάντα έχω πατήθρες μικρές 6cm, τουλάχιστον βρίσκουν απάγκιο και φαντάζομαι πως θα αισθάνονται μια υποτυπώδη σιγουριά - ασφάλεια....

----------


## 11panos04

ΝΑ ΚΙ Ο ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟς ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΦΩΛΙΑ.

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

Για αυτη εδω λες Παναγιωτη????? κουφο ειναι... εεε????? δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως γινεται!!!!


Υ.Γ. αν θες μην γραφεις σε παρακαλω με κεφαλαια!

----------


## 11panos04

Ναι.Ειπαμε.Υπαρχει καλυτερος εκτροοφεας απ το Θεο και καλυτερο κλουβι απ τη φυση;;;Τα πιο επιτυχημενα παραδειγματα σε ζευγαρια θα τα δεις σε τετοιες φωτογραφιες.Αυτος τωρα μπορει να καθεται και αυγα ή μικρα,για να σηκωθει η θηλυκια,μεχρι να γυρισει.

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

Εδω θα δειτε μια πιο καθαρη φωτο απο τα πουλακια μου που τιμουν τα κλαδακια που τους εχω βαλει!!

----------


## jk21

.... και την carlina corymbosa  που τους εχεις !

----------


## mitsman

τι???? την ετρωγαν παρα πολυ στην αρχη!!! τωρα σταματησαν!! πρεπει να τους βαλω φρεσκια!

----------


## adreas

> τι???? την ετρωγαν παρα πολυ στην αρχη!!! τωρα σταματησαν!! πρεπει να τους βαλω φρεσκια!


Ε……..  την  ξεσκονίσανε!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

::   ... καλο ! πραγματι ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ αν τραβηξεις τα χνουδια απο το αποξηραμενο ανθος θα δεις οτι δεν εχουν μεινει στον πατο σποροι το πιθανοτερο

----------


## Avdiritis

Καλημέρα παιδιά, έχω πάρει 2 γλαστράκια απο το golden crest και τα έχω βάλει μέσα στη κλούβα για να έχουν μια πιο καλή επαφή με τη φύση...μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα το ένα το δεντράκι είναι πλέον αγνώριστο!!! Δεν υπάρχει κορυφή πουθενά στο δεντράκι που να μην την έχουν κόψει και μιλάμε για ένα ζευγάρι μόνο!!!! Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω φωτό για να δείτε σε τι κατάσταση το φέρανε σε μόλις μια εβδομάδα. Παρά τη προσπάθεια μου το βλέπω να το γυρνάω στα πλαστικά χριστουγεννιάτικα, έχω δει λόγω των ημερών ότι έχουν βγάλει και μεμονομένα κλαδάκια και μοιάζουν πολύ με τα φυσικά.

----------


## jk21

α και δεν βλεπω να ξαναδοκιμασεις με φυσικα .... το διαστημα αυτο ή στο μελλον δοκιμασες ή θα δοκιμασεις παραλληλα με αυτα τα δεντρακια να βαλεις και καθε μερα καποιο χορταρικο να τρωνε; αν ειναι με χορταρικο 2-3 μερες μονο τη βδομαδα (φοβουμενοι και κολλημενο στο φοβο της διαρροιας που εχω εξηγησει και προσφατα σε αλλο ποστ οτι δεν υπαρχει ) λογικο ειναι να τσιμπανε και οτι αλλο βρουνε

----------


## Avdiritis

Δημήτρη αν όχι καθημερινά, αλλά μέρα παρά μέρα τους έχω λουλούδι απο ζωχό ή ταραξάκο και γίνεται πανικός...εχω ξαμοληθεί στους αγρούς και μαζεύω  :Happy:  μέχρι και ξερό (εγώ τα λέω - λάθος- όλα τα παρόμοια του είδους) γαϊδουράγκαθα και όντως δείχνουν τρελή προτίμηση σε ότι κομένο απο τη φύση τους δώσω, αλλά ειδικά το πρωί είναι αραχτές πάνω στα δεντράκια και κόβουν τις κορυφές  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Τι να σου πω βρε Βαγγελη ..εκ του αποτελεσματος ισως αλλαξω και γω γνωμη .αλλα πιστευω οτι αν το βασικο υλικο καλυψης ειναι εστω πλαστικο  (εκτος οσων ειναι εξωτερικα που αξιζει να ειναι φυσικα ) ,μπορουμε το διαστημα της αναπαραγωγης να βαλουμε τη φωλια αναμεσα σε φυσικη χλωριδα .συνεχισε να δινεις χορταρικα και αγκαθια ! αν μπορεις στο αντιστοιχο θεμα βαλε φωτο με τα αγκαθια που δινεις και τρωνε να δουμε ποια ειναι

----------


## jk21

ανευ σχολιων 





http://www.savatree.com/leyland-cypress.html

----------


## vag21

τρομερο βιντεακι.

----------


## jk21

.... και το leyland cypress οτι πρεπει !

----------


## mitsman

Εγω καπως ετσι καταντησα το κλουβι μου τελικα!!!!

----------


## vag21

αν ειναι ετσι η καταντια θελω να το καντατησω και εγω ετσι το κλουβι μου.χαχαχα

----------


## mitsman

Σημασια εχει οτι πραγματικα το απολαμβανουν και εγω χαιρομαι απιστευτα να τις βλέπω.... πας μπροστα απο το κλουβι και κολλας το προσωπο σου πανω στα καγκελα και δεν σου δινουν σημασια!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Και πώς να σου δώσουν σημασία βρέ με τέτοια κάλυψη?
Η κάλυψη ηρεμεί κατά πολύ τα Ιθαγενή ..... νόμος!! Ακόμα και τα πιο άγρια σε συμπεριφορά πουλιά!

----------


## mitsman

Οτι ψευτικο ομως και να βαλω σαν τα φυσικα τιποτα!!!! πραγματικα!!!! εβαλα την αμυγδαλια και την  καταχαιρονται!!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

υπαρχει και η αλλη ''σχολη'' που δεν βαζει κανενα φυτο...




η γνωμη μου ειναι μεσα στην κλουβα να μην υπαρχει κανενα φυτο.

----------


## jk21

πουλια πολυ ηρεμα μπορει να δεχονται ανετα ενα τετοιο περιβαλλον για να χτισουν φωλια .τα περισσοτερα παντως δεν νομιζω .πρεπει να υπαρχει στοιχειωδη καλυψη κατα τη γνωμη μου και ειδικα σε καποιες περιοδους οπως η παρουσα που πλησιαζει αν δεν εχει φτασει η πτεροροια ,συχνη αλλαγη κλαδιων με αγκαθια και αλλες τροφες απο τη φυση για να ασχολουνται με τη συλλογη τους και να μην στρεσσαρονται .καποια ξερα μπορει να μενουν και ως τοπιο για καποιο διαστημα .καλα ειναι αυτο να αλλαζει για να αλλαζουν και παραστασεις .υποκειμενικη γνωμη φυσικα ...

----------


## panos70

μπραβο Δημητρη πολυ ωραιο περιβαλλον για τα πουλακια σου

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν τα πουλιά που έχουμε δεν ηρεμήσουν μετά από 2-3 μήνες από τότε που τα ''πήραμε'' ίσως δεν κάνουν για αναπαραγωγή. η ηρεμία των πουλιών έχει να κάνει με των χαρακτήρα των πουλιών και με το *χώρο* που είναι η κλούβα, όχι τόσο με τα φυτά και τις κρυψώνες που τους δίνουμε. σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να κάνουμε και κακό. αυτά όμως έρχονται με τον καιρό και τις εμπειρίες που αποκτά ο κάθε εκτροφέας.
Το να βάζουμε αγκάθια η άλλα φυτά για φαγητό δεν είναι το ίδιο με τα φυτά για κάλυψη μην τα μπερδεύουμε.

----------


## joncr

Tους εβαλα και γω λιγα φυτα. Τους αρεσε παρα πολυ!



(Το κλιματιστικο δεν χρεισιμοποιειται , για να σας προλαβω...   :Evilgrin0010:  .)

----------


## joncr

Να και μια ωραια ιδεα που ειχα , για την τοποθετηση καποιου αναριχομενου φυτου στην κλουβα μου. Σημερα θα παω στα γεωπονικα ειδη να βρω το καταλληλο. Αν βρω και κατι που θα το τρωνε ακομα καλητερα....
Δημητρη ο κισος δεν ειναι δηλιτηριωδης;

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ συμφωνω οτι παιζει ρολο ΚΑΙ ο χωρος !

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ αυτο που βλεπεις εδω  

*Η κλούβα μου και η διακόσμηση - χωροθέτηση της*δεν ειναι δηλητηριωδες .υπαρχει καποιο αλλο ( μου τα ελεγε ο Γιωργος απο ΑΙΓΙΟ αλλα δεν το θυμαμαι .νομιζω εκεινο με τα μεγαλα φυλλα που ειναι εντελως αλλο ειδος ) που ειναι δηλητηριωδες.οπως και να εχει και γω κοιτουσα να το εχω σε αποσταση ,οχι παντα επιτυχημενα .τοτε διαπιστωσα οτι δεν ηταν δηλητιριωδες στην πραξη ...

----------


## joncr

Τελικα , δεν πηρα κισο λογο αλφιβολιων, αλλα βρηκα κατι σαφως καλυτερο...διπλοπενιά .........οχι διπλοριξιά .........οχι.γμτ.............
χαχαχαχα εχει πλακα απο το πρωι προσπαθω να το κρατησω στη μνημη μου αλλα τιποτα ( γεραματα...) 
ΔΙΠΛΑΔΕΝΙΑΑΑΑ



Αλλαξα και  το γλαστρακι... ειχα ενα μεγαλυτερο..
θα επεκταθω στο θεμα μου με την κλουβα μου για περισσοτερα...

----------


## jk21

ενα πολυ ομορφο αναρριχωμενο που λατρευω και εχω αλλα δεν ξερω αν εχει τοξικοτητα ή οχι .θα το ψαξω μεχρι αυριο πιστευω .κρατα το καπως σε αποσταση !

----------


## joncr

ανχγος ,ανχγος οκ το ξεκρεμασα , δες βρε Δημητρη μου να δω τι θα κανω...
Παντως δειιχνει πολυ ομορφα

----------


## adreas

Το  χειμώνα    όταν γίνετε  χαλασμός  κυρίου παίρνω  το  φακό και   βγαίνω  μια  βόλτα. Σε ρεματιές  που  υπάρχουν πλατάνια  έχουν  πέσει τα φύλλα τους  και  τα  έχει  τυλίξει κισσός   εκεί  ανάμεσα και  κάτω  από τα  φύλλα   κοιμούνται.  Τους  έβαλα  κισσό και  σαν κάλυψη  για φωλιά  δεν  τον  τρώνεκαι  κρατάει  τα φύλλα και  ξερός.

----------


## οδυσσέας

ενα βιντεακι απο τον ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ που με τα βιντεακια του και την ψυχαρα του, μας εμαθε να κανουμε αναπαραγωγη καρδερινας. Κώστας Σπυρούδης
PappouKostas 




δειτε ολα τα βιντεο του!
εγω εδω το βιντεο το βαζω για την καλυψη...αλλα ειναι θυσαυρος γνωσεων!

και μια κλουβα που ειδα πριν χρονια και ζηλεψα...

----------


## jk21

για την διπλαδενια (dipladenia sanderi )




http://books.google.gr/books?id=OG_Oz58xq6kC&pg=PA1082&lpg=PA1082&dq=dipl  adenia+sanderi+toxic+birds&source=bl&ots=kkH8RDNJQ  G&sig=9YK0SemrP6fRXDcqNs-sPKEH7VA&hl=en&sa=X&ei=PmsqUPfcI4zS4QTIsYHABg&redi  r_esc=y#v=onepage&q=dipladenia%20sanderi%20toxic%2  0birds&f=false

1082 σελιδα 

skin dermatitis και digestive disorders ....  προσοχη λοιπον !!

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ βαλε φωτο τον κισσο που λες να δουμε το ειδος !

----------

